# does a Tincture kick in faster?



## Xigmo (May 24, 2009)

ok so i always thought the point to Tinctures is the thc will "ride" the alcohol to the blood. so it kicks in faster than if u cook it in food.

but i keep reading it takes an hour to feel it, same as eating

so those who have tried it. would 1 oz alcohol with 1 gram of weed kick in faster than if i did 1 oz peanut oil and 1 gram of weed

prety much i like the cooking oil based edibles, hell i could even just take a shot of cannabis infused oil. but would it take longer to kick in than if i used alcohol/?????


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 24, 2009)

For me anyway, tinctures are MUCH faster than edibles. I usually fell something within a few minutes of taking it, and am feeling the full effects within an hour. Edibles take me 1.5-2.5 hours to feel anything.


----------

